# Going over to Mallorca again ,will i last ..



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Well as the Uk is in slowdown melt down mode and its rainning again i will be zipping over to Mallorca Tuesday for a week or maybe 2 depends how i feel when i am there ..

I must confess i shall miss the wet cold spell thats returned to blighty , i shall also miss paying £ 6 for the gallon of fuel and the £ 2 parking fee to enable me to pop up town so i can stand out in the rain whilst i have a cup of tea and a smoke , i shall also miss the millions of Natts (small Mozzies) that seem to have come out to play due to the wet grass everywhere  

*But i am going to have to rough it *slightly 

I shall try my best to bare the absolute pain and anguish of floating around in my swimming pool in the sunshine , followed by a nice hearty egg and bacon fry up and a cup of Tetley tea .. Then about 11 ish i think i shall take a little walk up to the Holiday complex where i will give the mrs a thrashing of Tennis and then Mini Golf ( i always win  ) then i reckon i may just soak up a little tan and have a snooze during siesta time .. 

Later on i reckon i will have nice little run (5 minutes in the car )down to the Harbour, see what new boats are in and out . maybe watch the guys fishing of the wall a while see whats biting . Just grab a nice cold beer and have a smoke while i watch them from the bar right on the harbour edge 

Maybe check out the shops see whats new .. about 9 ish think will grab a bite to eat or save a few quid and grab a Burger king takeaway and get back home to watch the Telly see whats happening on the Uk news and see Eastenders or whatever .. hmmmmmm decisions decisions 


*I just hope i can put up with the hassle of the free parking , cheap beers , cheap **** and smoking allowed in bars restaurants , and watching free british telly hmmmmm damn its gonna be a real tough trip *

wish me luck ...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I can see mallorca from my house. I think I ought to warn you that the weather has been terrible here for the last week or so. Rain, thunder, high winds ...... bring your wellies


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> I can see mallorca from my house. I think I ought to warn you that the weather has been terrible here for the last week or so. Rain, thunder, high winds ...... bring your wellies


has it been that bad hmmmm whats the forecast for next week onwards ?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Big Pete said:


> has it been that bad hmmmm whats the forecast for next week onwards ?


Well its been raining an hour ago, its supposed to be slightly better tomorrow and according to the Spanish Met office its getting better during the week. Mind you, their forcasts change like the weather . Weather has been very strange this year so far, and even the Spanish are confused why its so wet so late into the year.


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Well its been raining an hour ago, its supposed to be slightly better tomorrow and according to the Spanish Met office its getting better during the week. Mind you, their forcasts change like the weather . Weather has been very strange this year so far, and even the Spanish are confused why its so wet so late into the year.


Well its the same here wet dismal again seems the whole worlds weathers gone to pot for sure ..

Well best pack the rain gear as well then just in case .. mind you the fact its been wet means soon it will break ,  ta for the report ..

1 good thing the garden would have been watered and i planted Orange tree , strawberries and some veggies so the rain will have done them good


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Well i survived and now am back 

It was tough we had a few heavy rain storms which did the garden the world of good , and give me chance to get a few indoor jobs done .. i knew it would be tough but i am made of stern stuff 

Sun came out last few days and had to suffer with pool temp of only 28 degrees and then to really make me suffer i had to eat some fresh fruits and to really rub salt in the wound i had to go down to the beach as well..and watch all them scantily clad women running around chase there frizbies 
One evening i was forced to sit one evening on the harbour retaurant until i had eaten a full 3 course meal whilst watching some silly boring fishing boats coming in and out of the harbour til late at night . then i was forced back to the villa and made to watch telly .

heck it was tough 

but i survived so worry no more


----------

